# Anybody else see this disconbobulation in their driver stats ??



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I didn't sign up to deliver babies, food, eats - nothing

Yet 2 hours ago this appears in STATS, I can logon, I don't appear on the riders app and haven't had a ping since !










The Sunshine Coast was surging at 3X as more drivers found they couldn't log on

Gotta love our Partner Ubernauts !


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Update:

On behalf of the UBERNAUT/UBER DRIVER LIASON TEAM we now ask that our drivers test their APP again to ensure that the problem we didn't know we had is now a problem we have rectified.

With every concern raised to us, improvements are being made to better your experience. These changes may not happen overnight, but we are working hard to make sure we connect partners and riders seamlessly.

We know technical issues can be frustrating and we appreciate your patience

Thank you for letting us know about this difficult situation. It sounds like you handled it really well and we can completely understand you here.

Feedback like yours help us improve the system to make things more convenient for everybody.

If you have any additional questions or concerns, feel free to reach out. 

As always, thank you for partnering with Uber and helping move Queensland.

UBER ON ! 
TRAVIS UBERBOT


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Update:
> 
> On behalf of the UBERNAUT/UBER DRIVER LIASON TEAM we now ask that our drivers test their APP again to ensure that the problem we didn't know we had is now a problem we have rectified.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hugh. I have tears in my eyes.
This is beautiful. 
.


----------

